# Best lighting for plants



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I was wondering what sorts of lights are best for plants and if they have different effects on plants such as the difference between halogen, fluorescent and incandescent. I have 2x25 watt intermediate base for my planted 25 gallon tank long. The plants on the extremes don't seem to be doing too well which is why I am currently supplementing more light with a fluorescent desk lamp. I was wondering which light is the best for plant health or does all types of lighting are the same for the plants and only brightness counts. Please tell me what is the best bulb and where I can get them and at what price. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In general, halogen and incandescent bulbs are not used because they are too yellow for most people's preferences, and the (main reason) fact that they are very wasteful of energy. Most of the energy that halogen and incandescent bulbs consume is wasted on producing heat, rather than useful light.

I am not sure what you mean by "intermediate base" light. I am assuming this is some kind of incandescent bulb (as a quick Google search revealed).

Unfortunately, these bulbs are not suitable for your aquarium use. You are better off purchasing fluorescent bulbs (either the tube variety or the compact fluorescent variety).


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Proper light spectrum makes a noticeable difference. I first started with cheap bulbs that were 2700K and when I switched to 5000 or 6000K I can't remember not only did it look better the plants started to really perk up. Then I upgraded to T5HO at the same wattage and plant growth exploded. Research a little and decide which route you want to go to achieve the results you are after


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Fluorescents are where it's at.
Incandescent are worse than useless, they cost you a fortune in power, throw off heat something fierce, and provide next to no useful light for aquatic plants.
Halogens get even hotter than incandescent, and tend to be in the very "hot" range of light. Not good for aquarium plants.
I have no idea what an "intermediate base" light strip is, as far as I can tell, it's just a specification for the shape of an incandescent light.

Fluorescent and Metal Halide lamps are the only types worth using, and metal halides are expensive and more complicated than fluorescents. And if you were thinking of just putting in curly CF bulbs, they only really count as half of their wattage in output, because half the bulb's light hits the bulb anyway.

Wes


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

As for lighting, the brighter the better? So for the fluorescents, what's the difference between the 2700K bulbs and the 5000K and 6000K bulbs?


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

If you take a "black body", which is something that's perfectly black, and get it really hot, it gives off light. When it gets to 2700 degrees Kelvin, it SHOULD look like a 2700K light. Or rather, the light should look like the black body.

The difference between 2700 and 5000 and 6000 is the colour of the light emitted. 2700 is a nice, warm light, like what you might see in a kitchen. 5000 is a little cooler looking, more blue mixed into the light. 6700K, technically the most efficient for plants, is compared to a bright daylight colour. Sterile, sort of like a hospital. It's what most plant peeps use for their tanks.

And when you say "brighter the better", there is an analogy I read, that I like to pass on.
"Light is the gas pedal, CO2 and nutrients are the fuel."
Assuming that you want to keep your 25 gallon tank from becoming high-maintanence or potentially algae-infested, and assuming you have T12 lights with decent reflectors, you can grow easy plants with 50 watts of light.
More than that, and you start to need fertilizer, or CO2.

Lighting's complicated, so ask questions as you go along. Anyone here will be happy to offer advice.

Best of luck,
Wes


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone, looks like I'll be getting 6000+ lights for my tank. I have a light fixture with two sockets therefore I can't get full-length fluorescent lights, I assume they have shorter ones? I can simply use a converter for the incandescent base switch to a fluorescent tube base.


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

Most simply, you should get a T5 HO Aquarium Light 2x24 watts, with 6,700K bulbs for your 25 gallon tank. This and CO2 will make your plants go wild.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, that about sums it up. Good luck,
Wes

PS: 6700 is ideal for plants. Higher than that is just as bad as lower. anything 5-10k should be good.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Are these always full length tubes? or do they have them shorter, like 10 inches long. I have a 2x25 and the light bulb sockets are in the middle with the light bulbs going outwards, one to the left and one to the right. I was simple wondering if the T5 fluorescent lights come in sizes around 10-12 inches long. I want them at that length with around 25 watts, is that possible?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

No their are compact fluorescent Screw in bulbs also. Canadian tire, Home depot and Rona etc usually carry them in packs. Dont get soft white. i believe those are 2700k and Cool white is 5k'ish. If you do find 6700k then get them for sure. K is the Kelvin rating on a bulb.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I think your lighting fixture is like mine- 2 light bulb(not tube) sockets. 
In mine i took out the incandescent bulbs and replaced them with AquaGlo 15 watt compact flourescent bulbs which i got at the fish store- they are 6700k so theyre good for plants


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

The best thing is forget about getting the T5 fixture or replacing it with something flourescent. You have a double incandescent socket it seems like. Go to Dollarama and buy the 13W Luminous CFL which are 6500K. These are a hidden gem which cost $2 each.

Daylight is 6500K and anything from the fish store referring to be better for plants is just wasting your money, sorry to say.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shadow_cruiser said:


> Go to Dollarama and buy the 13W Luminous CFL which are 6500K. These are a hidden gem which cost $2 each.


Outrageous price. They used to be $1 

Also, some of those CFL bulbs are hit and miss. Some of them are lower Kelvin ratings.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Hm, I didn't see any 6500K lights at Dollarama. I'm still using some of their Sunbeam 11W 6400K. For the record, 6500K, so called "Daylight" in spite of it's name, is not the colour of natural daylight (it's bluer). 5500K is the colour temp of the sun at the equator at noon. Another consideration is the Colour Rendition Index (CRI), which is usually higher in 5000K lights than 6500. HD has Philips compact florescents in 6500K and 5000K, at a very reasonable price of just over $2 each.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thing is, where can I easily find these bulbs? Only hardware stores such as Home Depot and those sorts?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Thing is, where can I easily find these bulbs? Only hardware stores such as Home Depot and those sorts?


I know Home Depot carries the Phillips Daylight 6500K bulbs for sure.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Outrageous price. They used to be $1
> 
> Also, some of those CFL bulbs are hit and miss. Some of them are lower Kelvin ratings.


Yeah, since they changed their name to Dollarama plus. It sounds like it's better but it's really not. I haven't had any problem with these bulbs, been using them for quite awhle all around my house.



BillD said:


> Hm, I didn't see any 6500K lights at Dollarama. I'm still using some of their Sunbeam 11W 6400K. For the record, 6500K, so called "Daylight" in spite of it's name, is not the colour of natural daylight (it's bluer). 5500K is the colour temp of the sun at the equator at noon. Another consideration is the Colour Rendition Index (CRI), which is usually higher in 5000K lights than 6500. HD has Philips compact florescents in 6500K and 5000K, at a very reasonable price of just over $2 each.


I thought typical daylight is 5500K but could range between 5500K-6500K?. This is what I found,

"6700k is Noon color light on a blue sky cloudless day at the equator.
(most aquarium plants are from equatorial regions of our planet)"


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting. What I found when I studied light was 5500K was noon at the equator, and 6500k was morning and afternoon. Another thing I discovered when researching this, was that halogens, which have a very white light compared to incandescent, have a CRI of 100 (according to a lighting engineering text book I borrowed from my optometrist), which is the same as sunlight. As I mentioned earlier, with regular flourescents, the 5000K tubes generally have CRIs in the 90s and 6500K Daylight tubes have a CRI in the low to mid 80s. I would surmise that this would hold true for the CF bulbs.
i had occasion to get some Philips Universal/Hi Vision T8 tubes that were discards from a 6 month light change and found they grew plants like crazy. I just checked and they are 5000K. I'm not sure if they are exactly the same as natural Sunshine tubes, but they were used to light an office space.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

How much are the compact fluorescent 6700K bulbs on average. I saw some today and they were $15 :O


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> How much are the compact fluorescent 6700K bulbs on average. I saw some today and they were $15 :O


I think there was a pack of 6 at Home Depot (13 watts each) for under $20.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

BillD said:


> Interesting. What I found when I studied light was 5500K was noon at the equator, and 6500k was morning and afternoon. Another thing I discovered when researching this, was that halogens, which have a very white light compared to incandescent, have a CRI of 100 (according to a lighting engineering text book I borrowed from my optometrist), which is the same as sunlight. As I mentioned earlier, with regular flourescents, the 5000K tubes generally have CRIs in the 90s and 6500K Daylight tubes have a CRI in the low to mid 80s. I would surmise that this would hold true for the CF bulbs.
> i had occasion to get some Philips Universal/Hi Vision T8 tubes that were discards from a 6 month light change and found they grew plants like crazy. I just checked and they are 5000K. I'm not sure if they are exactly the same as natural Sunshine tubes, but they were used to light an office space.


Really nice info Bill, thanks!. I'll take your word for it. I still prefer the 6500K colour temp over 5500K, aesthetic reasons



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> How much are the compact fluorescent 6700K bulbs on average. I saw some today and they were $15 :O


Home Depots everyday price is $14 for a 6 pack of Phillips Daylight bulbs. Couldn't remember if they are 6500k or 6700k


----------

